# value of Aerobee Avenger 5



## Steve-0 (Jul 2, 2021)

Hey guys i was wanting to see what the value is on my Amf aerobee avenger 5, i've had it for a little over two years, i bought it from a married couple who had in turn bought it at a estate sale of the bikes original owner. All ive done to it is replaced some of the stickers and the shifter cable. I used some paint cleaner wax to polish up the paint. Much appreciation on any help you can throw my way ✌🏼


----------



## Robert Troub (Jul 4, 2021)

My thoughts are north of $500.00+++


----------



## Steve-0 (Jul 7, 2021)

Robert Troub said:


> My thoughts are north of $500.00+++



Ty Robert Troub for your estimate of value sir 👍🏼 hopefully with those three pluses it'll be very north lol 😁


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 7, 2021)

Steve-0 said:


> Ty Robert Troub for your estimate of value sir 👍🏼 hopefully with those three pluses it'll be very north lol 😁



It could, you need to find the right buyer. Really nice bike, are the tires a matching set? Either way reeeeaaaallll nice.


----------



## Steve-0 (Jul 7, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> It could, you need to find the right buyer. Really nice bike, are the tires a matching set? Either way reeeeaaaallll nice



coasterbrakejunkie1969
just realized i didn't include a pic of front tire, but yes sir a matching set 😁


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 9, 2021)

What do _you_ think its worth?


----------



## Steve-0 (Jul 9, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> What do _you_ think its worth?



I had a feeling of maybe on low end of $400 to $700ish range


----------

